# Ammo for Glock 22 - .40 S&W



## Justsqueeze (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi folks



I am just getting back into shooting after a long layoff...have decided to get a bit more picky as to the ammo I use....
Any suggestions for factory target ammo for my Glock 22.....how about defense loads?


Cheers



Howard


----------



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't have any real reccommendation for target loads, I usually use range reloads. They tend to be heavier bullets with a bigger charge behind em. 

Defense wise, I've been using Cor-Bon Pow'rBall, 135gr. I read a piece by Massad Ayoob a while back that mentioned 135gr in .40. Tried the Pow'rBall in my dad's front yard, using a hog carcass as a target. Penetration is a bit lower than generally reccommended, 12 inches was the max we saw, but the wound cavity was huge, and weight retention was around 98%

I'd like to do the same test with Expanding Full Metal Jackets, but I'm not going to be in Mississippi for a while.


----------

